# Zykluszeit Profibus ermitteln / einstellen



## x108 (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Positionierproblem an einem Palettenentstapler dessen Hubwerksanrtieb mittels Siemens-Direktstarter am Profibus angesteuert wird. Der Direktstarter und die Bremse wurden ohne Erfolg ausgetauscht. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es etwas zulange ( 50- 100 ms ) dauert bis der Direktstarter von der SPS über Profibus geschaltet wird.  Deshalb meine Frage. Wie kann man die Zykluszeit einer CPU 315 DP mit Step 7 ermitteln und eventuell einstellen. ( verringern )

Vielen Dank für Eure Info

x108


----------



## dtsclipper (31 Januar 2008)

Das sollte sich im OB1 über die TEMP-Variable

OB1_PREV_CYCLE

Auslesen lassen.
Gibt den Wert des letzten Zyklus in Millisekunden aus.

Hoffe helfen gekonnt zu haben.
dtsclipper


----------



## x108 (1 Februar 2008)

*Profibuszeit ermitteln*

Hallo dtsclipper,
vielen Dank für deine Info. Bin relativ neu im Geschäft, deshalb meine Frage. 
Wie kann ich am besten die  OB1_PREV_CYCLE auslesen und darsrellen.( Lade- Transferbefehl ?? )
Würde mich über Deine Info freuen, Danke

X108


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Wenn Du ein Problem mit der Zykluszeit hast, kannst Du das Programm für Deinen Direktstarter auch in einem Weckzeit OB (OB 30 - 38 must schauen, was Deine CPU anbietet) programmieren. Dieser wird von der CPU in einem in der HardwareKonfig einstellbarem Zeitinterval abgearbeitet.

Gruss AUDSUPERUSER


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Februar 2008)

L OB1_PREV_CYCLE
T MW XY

oder

L OB1_PREV_CYCLE
T DBx.DBWxy

Das Merkerwort, oder den Integerwert im DB kannst Du in deinem Programm auswerten.


----------



## dtsclipper (3 Februar 2008)

Noch ein Hinweis:

Hiermit kann nur die Dauer des letzten Zyklus ausgelesen werden.
Ändern kannst Du daran erst mal nix.

Es stellt sich folgende Frage:

Wie ist das Programm strukturiert ?

Die 315 ist ja nun nicht die schnellste, und wenn die sich durch diverse indirekte Adressierungen arbeiten darf dann brucht sie ein paar MS mehr...

aber immer noch schnell genug um bei einem lausigen ( Verzeihung ) Entstaoler 'ne Position zu treffen...

Ich würde eher mal drauf tippen das etwas anderes nicht passt, z.B. die Vorabschaltung o.ä.

....

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------

